# dhcpcd not starting - kind of a network mess? NEW

## lo-jay

after an upgrade dhcp does not seem to start by itself anymore, but has to be launched from shell.

also upgraded to net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.2.0-r1

what am i missing?

```
 # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:24:54:8b:55:80  

          inet addr:192.168.1.146  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::224:54ff:fe8b:5580/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:18 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:684 (684.0 B)  TX bytes:1642 (1.6 KiB)

          Interrupt:19 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:76 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:76 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:5864 (5.7 KiB)  TX bytes:5864 (5.7 KiB)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 18:f4:6a:37:1f:bd  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

 #  ping -c 3 www.gentoo.org

ping: unknown host www.gentoo.org

 # dhcpcd

dhcpcd[2793]: version 5.2.12 starting

dhcpcd[2793]: eth0: rebinding lease of 192.168.1.146

dhcpcd[2793]: wlan0: waiting for carrier

dhcpcd[2793]: eth0: acknowledged 192.168.1.146 from 192.168.1.1

dhcpcd[2793]: eth0: leased 192.168.1.146 for 86400 seconds

dhcpcd[2793]: forked to background, child pid 2840

 #  ping -c 3 www.gentoo.org

PING www-bytemark-v4v6.gentoo.org (89.16.167.134) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from www.gentoo.org (89.16.167.134): icmp_req=1 ttl=37 time=584 ms

64 bytes from www.gentoo.org (89.16.167.134): icmp_req=2 ttl=37 time=593 ms

64 bytes from www.gentoo.org (89.16.167.134): icmp_req=3 ttl=37 time=592 ms

--- www-bytemark-v4v6.gentoo.org ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 1999ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 584.134/590.043/593.352/4.281 ms

 # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:24:54:8b:55:80  

          inet addr:192.168.1.146  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::224:54ff:fe8b:5580/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:12 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:31 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:1914 (1.8 KiB)  TX bytes:3183 (3.1 KiB)

          Interrupt:19 

gre0      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-00-00-00-FF-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP RUNNING NOARP  MTU:1476  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:84 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:84 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:6456 (6.3 KiB)  TX bytes:6456 (6.3 KiB)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          inet6 addr: ::192.168.1.146/96 Scope:Compat

          inet6 addr: ::127.0.0.1/96 Scope:Unknown

          UP RUNNING NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

tunl0     Link encap:IPIP Tunnel  HWaddr   

          UP RUNNING NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 18:f4:6a:37:1f:bd  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

```
# route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

localhost       *               255.255.255.0   U     202    0        0 eth0

loopback        localhost       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

default         unknown         0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0

default         unknown         0.0.0.0         UG    202    0        0 eth0

```

```
ec 10 00:20:29 localhost syslog-ng[2477]: syslog-ng starting up; version='3.2.4'

Dec 10 00:20:29 localhost start-stop-daemon: pam_unix(start-stop-daemon:session): session opened for user nobody by (uid=0)

Dec 10 00:20:29 localhost modem-manager: ModemManager (version 0.4) starting...

Dec 10 00:20:29 localhost dhcpcd[2291]: received SIGTERM, stopping

Dec 10 00:20:29 localhost dhcpcd[2291]: eth0: removing interface

Dec 10 00:20:29 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin Gobi

Dec 10 00:20:29 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin MotoC

Dec 10 00:20:29 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin Generic

Dec 10 00:20:29 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin ZTE

Dec 10 00:20:29 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin AnyData

Dec 10 00:20:29 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin Nokia

Dec 10 00:20:29 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin Longcheer

Dec 10 00:20:29 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin Option High-Speed

Dec 10 00:20:29 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin Huawei

Dec 10 00:20:29 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin Sierra

Dec 10 00:20:29 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin SimTech

Dec 10 00:20:29 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin Option

Dec 10 00:20:29 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin Novatel

Dec 10 00:20:29 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin Ericsson MBM

Dec 10 00:20:29 localhost modem-manager: (tty/ttyS1): port's parent platform driver is not whitelisted

Dec 10 00:20:29 localhost modem-manager: (tty/ttyS2): port's parent platform driver is not whitelisted

Dec 10 00:20:29 localhost modem-manager: (tty/ttyS3): port's parent platform driver is not whitelisted

Dec 10 00:20:29 localhost modem-manager: (tty/ttyS0): could not get port's parent device

Dec 10 00:20:29 localhost modem-manager: (net/gre0): could not get port's parent device

Dec 10 00:20:29 localhost modem-manager: (tty/ttyS0): could not get port's parent device

Dec 10 00:20:29 localhost modem-manager: (net/gre0): could not get port's parent device

Dec 10 00:20:29 localhost modem-manager: (net/sit0): could not get port's parent device

Dec 10 00:20:29 localhost modem-manager: (net/tunl0): could not get port's parent device

Dec 10 00:20:29 localhost cron[2523]: (CRON) STARTUP (V5.0)

```

cheers again!

----------

## lo-jay

really confused here.

when i did 

```
rc-update add dhcpcd default 
```

dhcpcd got started but i did not get net anymore,

had to delete it again to be able to bring it up manually.

my  *Quote:*   

> /etc/conf.d/net

  looks like this

```
# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

#dhcpcd_eth0="-N"

dhcp_eth0="nodns"

dns_servers_eth0=( "80.254.79.157" )

```

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/init.d/dhcpcd 

 

```
#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 1999-2011 Roy Marples <roy@marples.name>

# All rights reserved. Released under the 2-clause BSD license.

command=/sbin/dhcpcd

pidfile=/var/run/dhcpcd.pid

command_args=-q

name="DHCP Client Daemon"

depend()

{

        if [ "${RC_VERSION:-0}" != "0" ]; then

                provide net

                need localmount

                use logger network

                after bootmisc modules

                before dns

        fi

}

if [ "${RC_VERSION:-0}" = "0" ]; then

        start()

        {

                eerror "This script cannot be used for baselayout-1."

                return 1

        }

fi

```

insights anyone?

cheers,

----------

## Hu

That is a legacy (baselayout-1) style of network initialization.  It will work here, but I wonder what else might be wrong.  What is the output of emerge --info?  Do you need to use NetworkManager?  That adds complexity relative to just bringing up the right interface at the right time.

----------

## lo-jay

yes, unfortunately i do have to use networkmanger for openvpn

connections...

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.10.11 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.13-r4, 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i3_CPU_M_370_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 10 Dec 2011 05:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r3, 3.1.4-r3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.4-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.39 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.13-r4

Repositories: gentoo x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* skype-eula"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -pipe -O2"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -pipe -O2"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en de zh_CN"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cjk cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg kde lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pppd qt3 qt3support qt4 readline sdl session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode usb vorbis x264 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en de zh_CN" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

cheers again!

----------

## lamarque

Have you enabled dhcpcd use flags in networkmanager? In your first post the ping did not work because your computer did not have a default gateway and probably no nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf. When you run dhcpcd it configured the gateway and nameservers. Do you have the files /etc/inint.d/net.{eth0,wlan0} installed? If yes, then remove them, they conflict with NetworkManager.

When using networkmanager you must not start other software that configures network interfaces as daemon, that includes wicd, dhcpd, dhcpcd, dhclient, wpa_supplicant, dnsmasq, ifplugd, /etc/init.d/net.* scripts, etc. NetworkManager will automatically start them if necessary (except for wicd, dhcpd, ifplugd).

----------

## lo-jay

i got dhcpcd in use-flags:

```
emerge -av networkmanager

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ~] net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.2.0-r1  USE="bluetooth dhcpcd introspection nss ppp -avahi -connection-sharing -dhclient -doc -gnutls -resolvconf -wimax" 1,723 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 1,723 kB

```

cheers!

----------

## lamarque

Please send me your NetworkManager's log. Usually it is in /var/log/daemong.log.

----------

## lo-jay

don't seem to have that file...

to clarify things: i run networkmanager as a dependency to nm-applet

```
 # equery depends networkmanager

 * These packages depend on networkmanager:

gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.9.2.0-r1 (>=net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.2.0)

kde-base/solid-4.7.4 (networkmanager ? net-misc/networkmanager)

net-im/pidgin-2.10.1 (networkmanager ? net-misc/networkmanager)

net-libs/libproxy-0.4.7 (networkmanager ? net-misc/networkmanager)

net-misc/networkmanager-openvpn-0.9.2.0 (>=net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.2.0)

net-misc/networkmanager-vpnc-0.9.2.0 (>=net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.2.0)

net-wireless/blueman-1.21-r1 (network ? >=net-misc/networkmanager-0.8)

sys-power/pm-utils-1.4.1 (networkmanager ? net-misc/networkmanager)

```

cheers again!

----------

## lamarque

The log file is /var/log/daemon.log. The dhcp client part is controlled by NM, so most problems with it affect both Plasma NM and nm-applet the same way.

----------

## lo-jay

i see, but still i do not seem to have that file?

```
 # cd /var/log/

log # ls -al

total 3360

drwxr-xr-x 14 root    root       4096 Dec 15 23:39 .

drwxr-xr-x 14 root    root       4096 Jan  3  2011 ..

drwxr-xr-x  2 root    root       4096 Aug  1 12:42 ConsoleKit

-rw-r--r--  1 root    jan       18798 Dec 15 23:39 Xorg.0.log

-rw-r--r--  1 root    jan       19511 Dec 15 23:37 Xorg.0.log.old

drwx------  2 root    root       4096 Jul  5 00:27 critical

drwx------  2 root    root       4096 Jan 23  2011 cron

drwxr-xr-x  2 root    root       4096 Oct  9 13:56 cups

-rw-r-----  1 root    root      64306 Dec 15 23:38 dmesg

-rw-rw----  1 portage portage  164003 Dec 15 19:45 emerge-fetch.log

-rw-rw----  1 portage portage 2092896 Dec 15 19:50 emerge.log

drwx------  2 root    root       4096 Dec 15 12:18 everything

drwx------  2 root    root       4096 Dec 15 12:18 kernel

-rw-r--r--  1 root    root     292292 Dec 15 23:39 lastlog

-rw-------  1 root    root     109290 Dec 16 00:10 messages

-rw-------  1 root    root      12395 Nov 20 12:30 messages-20111120.gz

-rw-------  1 root    root       9521 Nov 27 03:10 messages-20111127.gz

-rw-------  1 root    root      18934 Dec  4 03:10 messages-20111204.gz

-rw-------  1 root    root      17796 Dec 11 12:40 messages-20111211.gz

-rw-r--r--  1 root    root          1 Dec  9 19:22 messages.0

drwxr-xr-x  2 root    root       4096 Dec 30  2010 news

-rw-r--r--  1 root    root       2871 Dec 15 12:21 pm-powersave.log

drwxrwsr-x  3 portage portage    4096 Dec 30  2010 portage

drwxr-x---  2 privoxy privoxy    4096 Feb 12  2011 privoxy

drwx------  2 root    root       4096 Jan 23  2011 pwdfail

-rw-r--r--  1 root    root          0 Jul  7 22:30 rc.log

-rw-r--r--  1 root    root       2803 Jun 15  2011 rc.log-20110616.gz

-rw-r--r--  1 root    root       2679 Jun 22 19:09 rc.log-20110623.gz

-rw-r--r--  1 root    root       3217 Jun 29 20:49 rc.log-20110630.gz

-rw-r--r--  1 root    root       3687 Jul  7 19:53 rc.log-20110707.gz

-rw-------  1 root    root     121240 Dec 15 20:59 rkhunter.log

-rw-------  1 root    root     121337 Dec  5 16:21 rkhunter.log.old

drwxrwx---  2 root    portage    4096 Nov 17 14:38 sandbox

-rw-------  1 root    root      64064 Dec 15 23:39 tallylog

drwx------  2 root    root       4096 Jan 23  2011 telnet

-rw-rw-r--  1 root    utmp     484224 Dec 15 23:39 wtmp

-rw-rw-r--  1 root    utmp      20316 Dec  1 00:04 wtmp-20111201.gz

```

thanks again!

----------

## lamarque

Try /var/log/messages then. Check if there is any messages about dhcpcd in there.

----------

## lo-jay

here we go!

```
Dec 16 12:38:04 localhost syslog-ng[2457]: syslog-ng starting up; version='3.2.4'

Dec 16 12:38:04 localhost kernel: [   25.711666] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

Dec 16 12:38:04 localhost start-stop-daemon: pam_unix(start-stop-daemon:session): session opened for user nobody by (uid=0)

Dec 16 12:38:04 localhost modem-manager: ModemManager (version 0.4) starting...

Dec 16 12:38:04 localhost dhcpcd[2271]: received SIGTERM, stopping

Dec 16 12:38:04 localhost dhcpcd[2271]: eth0: removing interface

Dec 16 12:38:04 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin Gobi

Dec 16 12:38:04 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin MotoC

Dec 16 12:38:04 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin Generic

Dec 16 12:38:04 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin ZTE

Dec 16 12:38:04 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin AnyData

Dec 16 12:38:04 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin Nokia

Dec 16 12:38:04 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin Longcheer

Dec 16 12:38:04 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin Option High-Speed

Dec 16 12:38:04 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin Huawei

Dec 16 12:38:04 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin Sierra

Dec 16 12:38:04 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin SimTech

Dec 16 12:38:04 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin Option

Dec 16 12:38:04 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin Novatel

Dec 16 12:38:04 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin Ericsson MBM

Dec 16 12:38:04 localhost modem-manager: (tty/ttyS1): port's parent platform driver is not whitelisted

Dec 16 12:38:04 localhost modem-manager: (tty/ttyS2): port's parent platform driver is not whitelisted

Dec 16 12:38:04 localhost modem-manager: (tty/ttyS3): port's parent platform driver is not whitelisted

Dec 16 12:38:04 localhost modem-manager: (tty/ttyS0): could not get port's parent device

Dec 16 12:38:04 localhost modem-manager: (net/gre0): could not get port's parent device

Dec 16 12:38:04 localhost modem-manager: (net/sit0): could not get port's parent device

Dec 16 12:38:04 localhost modem-manager: (net/tunl0): could not get port's parent device

Dec 16 12:38:04 localhost cron[2503]: (CRON) STARTUP (V5.0)

Dec 16 12:38:04 localhost dhcpcd[2511]: version 5.2.12 starting

Dec 16 12:38:04 localhost dhcpcd[2511]: eth0: rebinding lease of 192.168.1.146

Dec 16 12:38:04 localhost dhcpcd[2511]: eth0: acknowledged 192.168.1.146 from 192.168.1.1

Dec 16 12:38:04 localhost dhcpcd[2511]: eth0: checking for 192.168.1.146

Dec 16 12:38:10 localhost dhcpcd[2511]: eth0: leased 192.168.1.146 for 86400 seconds

Dec 16 12:38:11 localhost nm-dispatcher.action: Script '/etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d/ntp-client' exited with error status 1.

Dec 16 12:38:43 localhost login[2520]: pam_unix(login:session): session opened for user  by LOGIN(uid=0)

Dec 16 12:39:19 localhost su[2750]: Successful su for root by 

Dec 16 12:39:19 localhost su[2750]: + /dev/pts/0 :root

Dec 16 12:39:19 localhost su[2750]: pam_unix(su:session): session opened for user root by (uid=1000)

Dec 16 12:39:24 localhost dhcpcd[2757]: version 5.2.12 starting

Dec 16 12:39:24 localhost dhcpcd[2757]: eth0: rebinding lease of 192.168.1.146

Dec 16 12:39:24 localhost dhcpcd[2757]: wlan0: waiting for carrier

Dec 16 12:39:24 localhost dhcpcd[2757]: eth0: acknowledged 192.168.1.146 from 192.168.1.1

Dec 16 12:39:24 localhost dhcpcd[2757]: eth0: leased 192.168.1.146 for 86400 seconds

Dec 16 12:39:25 localhost dhcpcd[2757]: forked to background, child pid 2804

Dec 16 12:39:30 localhost sudo:      jan : TTY=tty1 ; PWD=/home/ ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/bin/kvpnc

Dec 16 12:39:31 localhost sudo: pam_unix(sudo:session): session opened for user root by jan(uid=1000)

Dec 16 12:39:32 localhost pptp[2819]: anon log[usage:pptp.c:123]: /usr/sbin/pptp called with wrong arguments, program not started.

Dec 16 12:39:32 localhost pptp[2820]: anon log[usage:pptp.c:123]: /usr/sbin/pptp called with wrong arguments, program not started.

Dec 16 12:39:32 localhost pptp[2864]: anon log[usage:pptp.c:123]: /usr/sbin/pptp called with wrong arguments, program not started.

Dec 16 12:39:43 localhost modem-manager: (net/tun0): could not get port's parent device

Dec 16 12:40:01 localhost cron[3061]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

```

as you can see i had to launch dhcpcd manually as root.

cheers!

----------

## lamarque

Dec 16 12:38:11 localhost nm-dispatcher.action: Script '/etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d/ntp-client' exited with error status 1.

Maybe the script in the message above is causing the connection to fail. If you do not need it please remove it.

It also seems dhcpcd was already started when NetworkManager started. You should not run dhcpcd as daemon when using NetworkManager like I wrote in one of my comments. Please remove it from the default runlevel using 'rc-update del dhcpcd default'

----------

## lo-jay

okay; 

did the first 

```
rm -v /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d/ntp-client

```

& the second  

```
# rc-update del dhcpcd default

 * rc-update: service `dhcpcd' is not in the runlevel `default'
```

but to no avail, still have to launch dhcpcd by hand...

```

Dec 16 18:27:27 localhost syslog-ng[2480]: syslog-ng starting up; version='3.2.4'

Dec 16 18:27:28 localhost start-stop-daemon: pam_unix(start-stop-daemon:session): session opened for user nobody by (uid=0)

Dec 16 18:27:28 localhost dhcpcd[2294]: received SIGTERM, stopping

Dec 16 18:27:28 localhost dhcpcd[2294]: eth0: removing interface

Dec 16 18:27:28 localhost modem-manager: ModemManager (version 0.4) starting...

Dec 16 18:27:28 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin Gobi

Dec 16 18:27:28 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin MotoC

Dec 16 18:27:28 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin Generic

Dec 16 18:27:28 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin ZTE

Dec 16 18:27:28 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin AnyData

Dec 16 18:27:28 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin Nokia

Dec 16 18:27:28 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin Longcheer

Dec 16 18:27:28 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin Option High-Speed

Dec 16 18:27:28 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin Huawei

Dec 16 18:27:28 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin Sierra

Dec 16 18:27:28 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin SimTech

Dec 16 18:27:28 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin Option

Dec 16 18:27:28 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin Novatel

Dec 16 18:27:28 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin Ericsson MBM

Dec 16 18:27:28 localhost modem-manager: (tty/ttyS1): port's parent platform driver is not whitelisted

Dec 16 18:27:28 localhost modem-manager: (tty/ttyS2): port's parent platform driver is not whitelisted

Dec 16 18:27:28 localhost modem-manager: (tty/ttyS3): port's parent platform driver is not whitelisted

Dec 16 18:27:28 localhost modem-manager: (tty/ttyS0): could not get port's parent device

Dec 16 18:27:28 localhost modem-manager: (net/gre0): could not get port's parent device

Dec 16 18:27:28 localhost modem-manager: (net/sit0): could not get port's parent device

Dec 16 18:27:28 localhost modem-manager: (net/tunl0): could not get port's parent device

Dec 16 18:27:28 localhost cron[2526]: (CRON) STARTUP (V5.0)

Dec 16 18:27:28 localhost dhcpcd[2537]: version 5.2.12 starting

Dec 16 18:27:28 localhost dhcpcd[2537]: eth0: rebinding lease of 192.168.1.146

Dec 16 18:27:28 localhost dhcpcd[2537]: eth0: acknowledged 192.168.1.146 from 192.168.1.1

Dec 16 18:27:28 localhost dhcpcd[2537]: eth0: checking for 192.168.1.146

Dec 16 18:27:33 localhost dhcpcd[2537]: eth0: leased 192.168.1.146 for 86400 seconds

Dec 16 18:27:34 localhost nm-dispatcher.action: Script '/etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d/ntp-client_bu' exited with error status 1.

Dec 16 18:27:35 localhost login[2543]: pam_unix(login:session): session opened for user by LOGIN(uid=0)

Dec 16 18:27:43 localhost kernel: [   37.765581] usb 2-1.2: link qh8-0601/ffff88011d84da80 start 2 [1/2 us]

...
```

thanks again!

----------

## lo-jay

okay,

did also remove the ..._bu ( back-up) file & still get this:

```
Dec 16 18:44:00 localhost init: Switching to runlevel: 6

Dec 16 18:44:00 localhost su[2782]: pam_unix(su:session): session closed for user root

Dec 16 18:44:02 localhost /etc/init.d/syslog-ng[3217]: Use of the opts variable is deprecated and will be

Dec 16 18:44:02 localhost /etc/init.d/syslog-ng[3219]: removed in the future.

Dec 16 18:44:02 localhost /etc/init.d/syslog-ng[3220]: Please use extra_commands or extra_started_commands.

Dec 16 18:44:02 localhost syslog-ng[2480]: Termination requested via signal, terminating;

Dec 16 18:44:02 localhost syslog-ng[2480]: syslog-ng shutting down; version='3.2.4'

Dec 16 18:44:50 localhost syslog-ng[2486]: syslog-ng starting up; version='3.2.4'

Dec 16 18:44:50 localhost kernel: [   22.761718] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

Dec 16 18:44:50 localhost start-stop-daemon: pam_unix(start-stop-daemon:session): session opened for user nobody by (uid=0)

Dec 16 18:44:50 localhost dhcpcd[2300]: received SIGTERM, stopping

Dec 16 18:44:50 localhost dhcpcd[2300]: eth0: removing interface

```

what are the last two lines about???

cheers!

----------

## lamarque

the dhcpcd is still being started as daemon. Send me the output of the commands below:

ps auxw

rc-update

----------

## lo-jay

```

 $ ps auxw 

USER       PID %CPU %MEM    VSZ   RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND

root         1  0.1  0.0   4080   752 ?        Ss   00:13   0:00 init [3]  

root         2  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    00:13   0:00 [kthreadd]

root         3  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    00:13   0:00 [ksoftirqd/0]

root         4  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    00:13   0:00 [kworker/0:0]

root         6  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    00:13   0:00 [migration/0]

root         7  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    00:13   0:00 [migration/1]

root         8  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    00:13   0:00 [kworker/1:0]

root         9  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    00:13   0:00 [ksoftirqd/1]

root        10  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    00:13   0:00 [kworker/0:1]

root        11  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    00:13   0:00 [migration/2]

root        12  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    00:13   0:00 [kworker/2:0]

root        13  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    00:13   0:00 [ksoftirqd/2]

root        14  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    00:13   0:00 [migration/3]

root        15  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    00:13   0:00 [kworker/3:0]

root        16  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    00:13   0:00 [ksoftirqd/3]

root        17  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   00:13   0:00 [cpuset]

root        18  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   00:13   0:00 [khelper]

root        22  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   00:13   0:00 [netns]

root       260  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    00:13   0:00 [sync_supers]

root       262  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    00:13   0:00 [bdi-default]

root       264  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   00:13   0:00 [kblockd]

root       267  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   00:13   0:00 [kacpid]

root       268  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   00:13   0:00 [kacpi_notify]

root       269  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   00:13   0:00 [kacpi_hotplug]

root       459  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   00:13   0:00 [ata_sff]

root       467  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    00:13   0:00 [khubd]

root       470  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    00:13   0:00 [kseriod]

root       485  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   00:13   0:00 [cfg80211]

root       588  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   00:13   0:00 [rpciod]

root       589  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    00:13   0:00 [kworker/1:1]

root       640  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    00:13   0:00 [kswapd0]

root       690  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    00:13   0:00 [fsnotify_mark]

root       692  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   00:13   0:00 [aio]

root       710  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   00:13   0:00 [nfsiod]

root       716  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    00:13   0:00 [jfsIO]

root       717  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    00:13   0:00 [jfsCommit]

root       718  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    00:13   0:00 [jfsCommit]

root       719  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    00:13   0:00 [jfsCommit]

root       720  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    00:13   0:00 [jfsCommit]

root       721  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    00:13   0:00 [jfsSync]

root       731  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   00:13   0:00 [xfs_mru_cache]

root       732  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   00:13   0:00 [xfslogd]

root       733  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   00:13   0:00 [xfsdatad]

root       734  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   00:13   0:00 [xfsconvertd]

root       736  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   00:13   0:00 [crypto]

root       861  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    00:13   0:00 [scsi_eh_0]

root       864  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    00:13   0:00 [scsi_eh_1]

root       867  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    00:13   0:00 [scsi_eh_2]

root       870  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    00:13   0:00 [scsi_eh_3]

root       873  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    00:13   0:00 [scsi_eh_4]

root       876  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    00:13   0:00 [scsi_eh_5]

root       880  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    00:13   0:00 [kworker/u:4]

root       881  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    00:13   0:00 [kworker/u:5]

root       894  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    00:13   0:00 [kworker/3:1]

root       905  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   00:13   0:00 [phy0]

root       951  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   00:13   0:00 [kpsmoused]

root       964  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   00:13   0:00 [kstriped]

root       967  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   00:13   0:00 [kondemand]

root      1026  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   00:13   0:00 [usbhid_resumer]

root      1040  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   00:13   0:00 [hd-audio0]

root      1049  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   00:13   0:00 [hd-audio1]

root      1093  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    00:13   0:00 [kworker/2:1]

root      1129  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    00:13   0:00 [jbd2/sda3-8]

root      1130  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   00:13   0:00 [ext4-dio-unwrit]

root      1226  0.0  0.0  12992  1152 ?        S<s  00:13   0:00 /sbin/udevd --daemon

root      1680  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    00:14   0:00 [flush-8:0]

root      1732  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    00:14   0:00 [jbd2/sda5-8]

root      1733  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   00:14   0:00 [ext4-dio-unwrit]

root      1734  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    00:14   0:00 [jbd2/sda6-8]

root      1735  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   00:14   0:00 [ext4-dio-unwrit]

root      1736  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    00:14   0:00 [jbd2/sda7-8]

root      1737  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   00:14   0:00 [ext4-dio-unwrit]

root      1738  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    00:14   0:00 [jbd2/sda8-8]

root      1739  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   00:14   0:00 [ext4-dio-unwrit]

root      1740  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    00:14   0:00 [jbd2/sda9-8]

root      1741  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   00:14   0:00 [ext4-dio-unwrit]

101       2379  0.0  0.0  19608  1380 ?        Ss   00:14   0:00 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --system

root      2392  0.0  0.1 175152  7008 ?        Ssl  00:14   0:00 /usr/sbin/NetworkManager --pid-file /var/run/NetworkManager.pid

root      2409  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   00:14   0:00 [l2cap]

root      2410  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   00:14   0:00 [krfcommd]

root      2423  0.0  0.0   6388   636 ?        Ss   00:14   0:00 metalog [MASTER]                                            

root      2424  0.0  0.0   6380   116 ?        S    00:14   0:00 metalog [KERNEL]                                            

root      2455  0.0  0.0 130612  3712 ?        Sl   00:14   0:00 /usr/libexec/polkitd

root      2462  0.0  0.0  22428   404 ?        S    00:14   0:00 supervising syslog-ng

root      2463  0.0  0.0  51828  2976 ?        Ss   00:14   0:00 /usr/sbin/syslog-ng

root      2477  0.0  0.0  67824  2996 ?        S    00:14   0:00 /usr/sbin/modem-manager

root      2482  0.0  0.0  26552  2588 ?        S    00:14   0:00 /usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant -u

root      2504  0.0  0.0  23984   836 ?        Ss   00:14   0:00 /usr/sbin/cron

root      2523  0.0  0.0  68968  1924 tty1     Ss   00:14   0:00 /bin/login --    

root      2524  0.0  0.0   6180   852 tty2     Ss+  00:14   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux

root      2525  0.0  0.0   6180   848 tty3     Ss+  00:14   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty3 linux

root      2526  0.0  0.0   6180   848 tty4     Ss+  00:14   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty4 linux

root      2527  0.0  0.0   6180   852 tty5     Ss+  00:14   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty5 linux

root      2528  0.0  0.0   6180   848 tty6     Ss+  00:14   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty6 linux

root      2529  0.0  0.0   8396   896 ?        S    00:14   0:00 /sbin/dhcpcd -B -K -L -G -c /usr/libexec/nm-dhcp-client.action -h tux

root      2578  0.0  0.0 122892  3712 ?        Sl   00:14   0:00 /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon --no-daemon

user       2651  0.0  0.0  25280  2084 tty1     S    00:14   0:00 -bash

user       2655  0.0  0.0  16724  1472 tty1     S+   00:14   0:00 /bin/sh /usr/bin/startx

user      2671  0.0  0.0  15756   864 tty1     S+   00:14   0:00 xinit /home/jan/.xinitrc -- /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc :0 -auth /home/j

root      2672  3.8  1.1 133368 46960 tty7     Ss+  00:14   0:26 /usr/bin/X -nolisten tcp :0 -auth /home/jan/.serverauth.2655

root      2677  0.0  0.0  12988  1076 ?        S<   00:14   0:00 /sbin/udevd --daemon

root      2678  0.0  0.0  12988  1024 ?        S<   00:14   0:00 /sbin/udevd --daemon

user      2681  0.0  0.1  66984  6572 tty1     S    00:14   0:00 fluxbox

user      2686  0.4  0.1 250120  4664 tty1     Sl   00:14   0:03 conky

user      2714  0.0  0.0  26340   632 ?        S    00:14   0:00 dbus-launch --autolaunch=4febd644c0b79011f0f2b428000019e8 --binary-sy

user      2715  0.0  0.0  19476   924 ?        Ss   00:14   0:00 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --fork --print-pid 5 --print-address 7 --session

root      2809  0.0  0.0   8396   540 ?        Ss   00:15   0:00 dhcpcd

root      2810  0.0  0.0  43180  2036 ?        Ss   00:15   0:00 sudo kvpnc

root      2811  0.0  0.6 320188 25760 ?        Sl   00:15   0:00 kvpnc

root      2815  0.0  0.0  26340   628 ?        S    00:15   0:00 dbus-launch --autolaunch 4febd644c0b79011f0f2b428000019e8 --binary-sy

root      2816  0.0  0.0  19472   904 ?        Ss   00:15   0:00 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --fork --print-pid 5 --print-address 7 --session

root      2883  0.1  0.0  24368  3700 ?        S    00:15   0:00 /usr/sbin/openvpn --writepid /root/.kde4/share/apps/kvpnc/openvpn._et

root      2986  0.0  0.1 124496  5664 ?        Ss   00:16   0:00 kdeinit4: kdeinit4 Running...

root      2992  0.0  0.2 149604  9272 ?        S    00:16   0:00 kdeinit4: klauncher [kdeinit] --fd=8

root      2995  0.0  0.3 193040 12260 ?        S    00:16   0:00 kdeinit4: kded4 [kdeinit]  

root      2999  0.0  0.0  19956  1412 ?        S    00:16   0:00 /usr/libexec/gam_server

user      3004  0.6  3.4 739196 133708 ?       Ssl  00:16   0:03 /usr/lib64/thunderbird/thunderbird-bin

user     3024  0.0  0.0  55212  3464 ?        S    00:16   0:00 /usr/libexec/gconfd-2

user     3078  0.0  0.0  20528   656 ?        Ss   00:16   0:00 /usr/bin/gpg-agent --sh --no-use-standard-socket --daemon --default-c

user       3079 14.5  3.9 783652 156368 ?       Ssl  00:16   1:18 firefox

user      3106  3.7  1.5 400404 62428 ?        Sl   00:17   0:19 /usr/lib64/firefox/plugin-container /opt/Adobe/flash-player/flash-plu

user      3180  0.0  0.8 370028 32732 ?        Sl   00:21   0:00 /usr/libexec/notification-daemon

root      3211  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    00:22   0:00 [kworker/1:2]

root      3233  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    00:25   0:00 [kworker/u:0]

user      3235  5.2  0.5 326216 20596 ?        Sl   00:25   0:00 konsole

user      3239  0.0  0.0  25272  2120 pts/0    Ss   00:25   0:00 /bin/bash

user      3244  0.0  0.0  22344  1196 pts/0    R+   00:25   0:00 ps auxw

```

```
# rc-update

       NetworkManager |      default                                  

 NetworkManagerDispatcher |      default                                  

            alsasound | boot                                          

            bluetooth |      default                                  

             bootmisc | boot                                          

          consolefont | boot                                          

                 dbus |      default                                  

                devfs |                                        sysinit

        device-mapper | boot                                          

                dmesg |                                        sysinit

                 fsck | boot                                          

             hostname | boot                                          

              hwclock | boot                                          

              keymaps | boot                                          

            killprocs |                        shutdown               

                local |      default nonetwork                        

           localmount | boot                                          

                  lvm | boot                                          

              metalog |      default                                  

              modules | boot                                          

             mount-ro |                        shutdown               

                 mtab | boot                                          

             net.eth0 |      default                                  

               net.lo | boot                                          

             netmount |      default                                  

               procfs | boot                                          

                 root | boot                                          

            savecache |                        shutdown               

                 swap | boot                                          

               sysctl | boot                                          

            syslog-ng |      default                                  

         termencoding | boot                                          

                 udev |                                        sysinit

       udev-postmount |      default                                  

              urandom | boot                                          

           vixie-cron |      default   
```

thanks!!!

----------

## lamarque

I told you in my first post you should not use any other program that changes network interface's configuration:

rc-update del net.eth0 default

rc-update del NetworkManagerDispatcher default

NetworkManagerDispatcher is used only by NM < 0.8 if I am not mistaken. It is not needed for NM-0.9 although I think the script /etc/init.d/NetworkManagerDispatcher was uninstalled when you upgraded to NM-0.9. Removing it using rc-update will probably not solve the problem.

----------

## lo-jay

ok,  removed both but still not net after boot.

here we go again 

```

Dec 19 00:59:58 localhost syslog-ng[2468]: syslog-ng starting up; version='3.2.4'

Dec 19 00:59:58 localhost start-stop-daemon: pam_unix(start-stop-daemon:session): session opened for user nobody by (uid=0)

Dec 19 00:59:58 localhost modem-manager: ModemManager (version 0.4) starting...

Dec 19 00:59:58 localhost dhcpcd[2282]: received SIGTERM, stopping

Dec 19 00:59:58 localhost dhcpcd[2282]: eth0: removing interface

Dec 19 00:59:58 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin Gobi

Dec 19 00:59:58 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin MotoC

Dec 19 00:59:58 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin Generic

Dec 19 00:59:58 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin ZTE

Dec 19 00:59:58 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin AnyData

Dec 19 00:59:58 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin Nokia

Dec 19 00:59:58 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin Longcheer

Dec 19 00:59:58 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin Option High-Speed

Dec 19 00:59:58 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin Huawei

Dec 19 00:59:58 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin Sierra

Dec 19 00:59:58 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin SimTech

Dec 19 00:59:58 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin Option

Dec 19 00:59:58 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin Novatel

Dec 19 00:59:58 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin Ericsson MBM

Dec 19 00:59:58 localhost modem-manager: (tty/ttyS1): port's parent platform driver is not whitelisted

Dec 19 00:59:58 localhost modem-manager: (tty/ttyS2): port's parent platform driver is not whitelisted

Dec 19 00:59:58 localhost modem-manager: (tty/ttyS3): port's parent platform driver is not whitelisted

Dec 19 00:59:58 localhost modem-manager: (tty/ttyS0): could not get port's parent device

Dec 19 00:59:58 localhost modem-manager: (net/gre0): could not get port's parent device

Dec 19 00:59:58 localhost modem-manager: (net/sit0): could not get port's parent device

Dec 19 00:59:58 localhost modem-manager: (net/tunl0): could not get port's parent device

Dec 19 00:59:58 localhost cron[2515]: (CRON) STARTUP (V5.0)

Dec 19 00:59:59 localhost dhcpcd[2526]: version 5.2.12 starting

Dec 19 00:59:59 localhost dhcpcd[2526]: eth0: rebinding lease of 192.168.1.146

Dec 19 00:59:59 localhost dhcpcd[2526]: eth0: acknowledged 192.168.1.146 from 192.168.1.1

Dec 19 00:59:59 localhost dhcpcd[2526]: eth0: checking for 192.168.1.146

Dec 19 01:00:02 localhost cron[2539]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Dec 19 01:00:04 localhost dhcpcd[2526]: eth0: leased 192.168.1.146 for 86400 seconds

Dec 19 01:00:10 localhost login[2532]: pam_unix(login:session): session opened for user  by LOGIN(uid=0)

Dec 19 01:00:19 localhost kernel: [   45.358886] usb 2-1.2: link qh8-0601/ffff88011c93be80 start 2 [1/2 us]

Dec 19 01:00:44 localhost su[2739]: Successful su for root by 

Dec 19 01:00:44 localhost su[2739]: + /dev/pts/0 :root
```

am a bit out of ideas by now...

thanks for the all the support!

----------

## lamarque

I am wondering why you do not have any NetworkManager messages in the log. Can you check if the messages are going to a different file in /var/log/?

Also please send the output of the command nm-tool.

----------

## lo-jay

ok,

here  *Quote:*   

> nm-tool

 

```
nm-tool

NetworkManager Tool

State: connected (global)

- Device: wlan0 ----------------------------------------------------------------

  Type:              802.11 WiFi

  Driver:            ath9k

  State:             disconnected

  Default:           no

  HW Address:        18:F4:6A:37:1F:BD

  Capabilities:

  Wireless Properties

    WEP Encryption:  yes

    WPA Encryption:  yes

    WPA2 Encryption: yes

  Wireless Access Points 

    YYWIRELESS:      Infra, 00:1C:F0:AC:76:D2, Freq 2462 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 22 WPA

    CU_eRRr:         Infra, C8:64:C7:1B:DE:EC, Freq 2437 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 12 WPA

    TP-LINK_A47BB2:  Infra, 5C:63:BF:A4:7B:B2, Freq 2437 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 20 WPA WPA2

    zhonghafuda:     Infra, C8:3A:35:4A:9C:E0, Freq 2437 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 15 WPA2

    TP-LINK_4CFC84:  Infra, 00:25:86:4C:FC:84, Freq 2467 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 15 WEP

    piaopiao:        Infra, E0:05:C5:AE:2F:14, Freq 2437 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 14 WEP

    Wangji:          Infra, E0:46:9A:4A:0D:1D, Freq 2412 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 15 WPA

    judy:            Infra, 40:16:9F:E4:D3:EA, Freq 2437 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 20 WPA WPA2

    TP-LINK_TM:      Infra, 00:19:E0:DC:E7:3A, Freq 2437 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 14 WEP

    HHOME:           Infra, C0:3F:0E:1D:BC:C0, Freq 2412 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 15 WPA

    MicoApple:       Infra, 1C:7E:E5:E3:59:94, Freq 2462 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 20 WPA WPA2

    MMzaixitou:      Infra, 5C:63:BF:78:75:D8, Freq 2412 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 15 WPA WPA2

    VIDEOPHONE_eRRr: Infra, C8:64:C7:1B:DE:ED, Freq 2437 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 15 WPA

    FAST_1C1407:     Infra, F4:EC:38:17:B6:42, Freq 2412 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 10 WPA WPA2

    We Are The Best: Infra, 00:27:19:27:C9:D8, Freq 2412 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 15 WPA WPA2

    Dhcmh:           Infra, 5C:63:BF:36:DE:AA, Freq 2412 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 12 WPA WPA2

    TP-LINK_8247E6:  Infra, 00:23:CD:82:47:E6, Freq 2437 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 22 WEP

    STB_eRRr:        Infra, C8:64:C7:1B:DE:EE, Freq 2437 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 17 WPA

    candy:           Infra, 00:1A:70:D4:74:54, Freq 2437 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 29 WPA WPA2

    default:         Infra, 00:11:D8:F2:96:8B, Freq 2437 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 14 WPA WPA2

    Andy:            Infra, 00:B0:0C:02:3B:F0, Freq 2412 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 15 WPA

    804:             Infra, 5C:63:BF:70:10:E0, Freq 2437 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 17 WPA WPA2

    okatani:         Infra, 40:16:9F:40:2F:84, Freq 2452 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 27 WPA2

    TP-LINK_B0DF44:  Infra, 40:16:9F:B0:DF:44, Freq 2437 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 22 WPA WPA2

    TP-LINK_B3CADE:  Infra, E0:05:C5:B3:CA:DE, Freq 2412 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 22 WPA WPA2

    Sharon&Ryan'shome-guest: Infra, C0:C1:C0:F2:D2:65, Freq 2437 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 22

    cv12:            Infra, 00:14:78:BC:E9:4A, Freq 2437 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 25 WEP

    zzxx:            Infra, B0:48:7A:76:88:A4, Freq 2412 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 15 WPA WPA2

    bc2804line:      Infra, 00:27:19:52:5E:B4, Freq 2422 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 15 WPA WPA2

    Talking Rabbit:  Infra, F4:EC:38:5C:A6:42, Freq 2412 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 12 WPA2

    chales:          Infra, F4:EC:38:5C:67:20, Freq 2412 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 15 WPA WPA2

    xyzhang0328:     Infra, E0:05:C5:D2:75:04, Freq 2462 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 14 WPA WPA2

    Espoir_NetWorking: Infra, 00:24:A5:B4:80:EE, Freq 2462 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 17 WPA

    TP-LINK_CDDA30:  Infra, 5C:63:BF:CD:DA:30, Freq 2412 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 9 WPA WPA2

    RuiWen-Home:     Infra, 34:08:04:C1:36:AE, Freq 2442 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 24 WPA WPA2

    ZHX:             Infra, 34:08:04:B5:55:3A, Freq 2412 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 20 WPA WPA2

    jingsen111:      Infra, F0:7D:68:96:60:1A, Freq 2462 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 25 WPA WPA2

    TP-LINK_TONY:    Infra, 40:16:9F:3C:46:16, Freq 2427 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 25 WPA WPA2

    laopozaichitao:  Infra, F4:EC:38:5D:31:F8, Freq 2462 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 22 WPA WPA2

    Sharon&Ryan'shome: Infra, C0:C1:C0:F2:D2:64, Freq 2437 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 24 WPA WPA2

    zhaowei:         Infra, E0:05:C5:D8:84:26, Freq 2462 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 22 WPA WPA2

    TP-LINK_1A2568(TMC): Infra, 00:21:27:1A:25:68, Freq 2437 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 19 WPA WPA2

   

- Device: eth0  [System (eth0)] ------------------------------------------------

  Type:              Wired

  Driver:            sky2

  State:             connected

  Default:           yes

  HW Address:        00:24:54:8B:55:80

  Capabilities:

    Carrier Detect:  yes

    Speed:           100 Mb/s

  Wired Properties

    Carrier:         on

  IPv4 Settings:

    Address:         192.168.1.146

    Prefix:          24 (255.255.255.0)

    Gateway:         192.168.1.1

```

your first point - am wondering too, but that's all i got

```
# cd /var/log/

 # ls -al

total 3392

drwxr-xr-x 14 root    root       4096 Dec 19 12:26 .

drwxr-xr-x 14 root    root       4096 Jan  3  2011 ..

drwxr-xr-x  2 root    root       4096 Aug  1 12:42 ConsoleKit

-rw-r--r--  1 root    jan       18798 Dec 19 12:26 Xorg.0.log

-rw-r--r--  1 root    jan       19511 Dec 19 01:22 Xorg.0.log.old

drwx------  2 root    root       4096 Jul  5 00:27 critical

drwx------  2 root    root       4096 Jan 23  2011 cron

drwxr-xr-x  2 root    root       4096 Oct  9 13:56 cups

-rw-r-----  1 root    root      64332 Dec 19 12:15 dmesg

-rw-rw----  1 portage portage  164003 Dec 15 19:45 emerge-fetch.log

-rw-rw----  1 portage portage 2092896 Dec 15 19:50 emerge.log

drwx------  2 root    root       4096 Dec 19 12:15 everything

drwx------  2 root    root       4096 Dec 19 12:15 kernel

-rw-r--r--  1 root    root     292292 Dec 19 12:25 lastlog

-rw-------  1 root    root      19129 Dec 19 12:31 messages

-rw-------  1 root    root       9521 Nov 27 03:10 messages-20111127.gz

-rw-------  1 root    root      18934 Dec  4 03:10 messages-20111204.gz

-rw-------  1 root    root      17796 Dec 11 12:40 messages-20111211.gz

-rw-------  1 root    root      16204 Dec 19 00:20 messages-20111219.gz

-rw-r--r--  1 root    root          1 Dec  9 19:22 messages.0

drwxr-xr-x  2 root    root       4096 Dec 30  2010 news

-rw-r--r--  1 root    root       2871 Dec 17 00:37 pm-powersave.log

drwxrwsr-x  3 portage portage    4096 Dec 30  2010 portage

drwxr-x---  2 privoxy privoxy    4096 Feb 12  2011 privoxy

drwx------  2 root    root       4096 Jan 23  2011 pwdfail

-rw-r--r--  1 root    root          0 Jul  7 22:30 rc.log

-rw-r--r--  1 root    root       2803 Jun 15  2011 rc.log-20110616.gz

-rw-r--r--  1 root    root       2679 Jun 22 19:09 rc.log-20110623.gz

-rw-r--r--  1 root    root       3217 Jun 29 20:49 rc.log-20110630.gz

-rw-r--r--  1 root    root       3687 Jul  7 19:53 rc.log-20110707.gz

-rw-------  1 root    root     121240 Dec 15 20:59 rkhunter.log

-rw-------  1 root    root     121337 Dec  5 16:21 rkhunter.log.old

drwxrwx---  2 root    portage    4096 Nov 17 14:38 sandbox

-rw-------  1 root    root      64064 Dec 19 12:25 tallylog

drwx------  2 root    root       4096 Jan 23  2011 telnet

-rw-rw-r--  1 root    utmp     610176 Dec 19 12:27 wtmp

-rw-rw-r--  1 root    utmp      20316 Dec  1 00:04 wtmp-20111201.gz

```

cheers!

ps: did 

```
# rm -rv /etc/init.d/NetworkManagerDispatcher

```

 but that didn't change anything...

----------

## lo-jay

ok, reemerged dhcpcd & got this message:

 *Quote:*   

> You have installed dhcpcd with zeroconf support.
> 
>  * This means that it will always obtain an IP address even if no
> 
>  * DHCP server can be contacted, which will break any existing
> ...

 

is that relevant?

cheers again!

----------

## lamarque

Yes, the zeroconf use flag should explain why dhcpcd is already running when NetworkManager starts. I have it disabled here, try disabling it too. I use net-misc/dhcpcd-5.2.12, is that the same version you use?

Anyway, I would like to see the NetworkManager log.

----------

## lo-jay

did emerge dhcpcd without the useflag but still the same situation...

as you see in a above posting, there is not networkmanager log in /var/log/.

```
Dec 19 18:44:24 localhost syslog-ng[2497]: syslog-ng starting up; version='3.2.5'

Dec 19 18:44:25 localhost start-stop-daemon: pam_unix(start-stop-daemon:session): session opened for user nobody by (uid=0)

Dec 19 18:44:25 localhost modem-manager: ModemManager (version 0.4) starting...

Dec 19 18:44:25 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin Gobi

Dec 19 18:44:25 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin MotoC

Dec 19 18:44:25 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin Generic

Dec 19 18:44:25 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin ZTE

Dec 19 18:44:25 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin AnyData

Dec 19 18:44:25 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin Nokia

Dec 19 18:44:25 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin Longcheer

Dec 19 18:44:25 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin Option High-Speed

Dec 19 18:44:25 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin Huawei

Dec 19 18:44:25 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin Sierra

Dec 19 18:44:25 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin SimTech

Dec 19 18:44:25 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin Option

Dec 19 18:44:25 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin Novatel

Dec 19 18:44:25 localhost modem-manager: Loaded plugin Ericsson MBM

Dec 19 18:44:25 localhost modem-manager: (tty/ttyS1): port's parent platform driver is not whitelisted

Dec 19 18:44:25 localhost modem-manager: (tty/ttyS2): port's parent platform driver is not whitelisted

Dec 19 18:44:25 localhost modem-manager: (tty/ttyS3): port's parent platform driver is not whitelisted

Dec 19 18:44:25 localhost modem-manager: (tty/ttyS0): could not get port's parent device

Dec 19 18:44:25 localhost modem-manager: (net/gre0): could not get port's parent device

Dec 19 18:44:25 localhost modem-manager: (net/sit0): could not get port's parent device

Dec 19 18:44:25 localhost modem-manager: (net/tunl0): could not get port's parent device

Dec 19 18:44:25 localhost cron[2524]: (CRON) STARTUP (V5.0)

Dec 19 18:44:25 localhost dhcpcd[2314]: received SIGTERM, stopping

Dec 19 18:44:25 localhost dhcpcd[2314]: eth0: removing interface

Dec 19 18:44:25 localhost dhcpcd[2563]: version 5.2.12 starting

Dec 19 18:44:25 localhost dhcpcd[2563]: eth0: rebinding lease of 192.168.1.146

Dec 19 18:44:25 localhost dhcpcd[2563]: eth0: acknowledged 192.168.1.146 from 192.168.1.1

Dec 19 18:44:25 localhost dhcpcd[2563]: eth0: checking for 192.168.1.146

Dec 19 18:44:30 localhost dhcpcd[2563]: eth0: leased 192.168.1.146 for 86400 seconds

Dec 19 18:44:32 localhost login[2557]: pam_unix(login:session): session opened for user  by LOGIN(uid=0)

```

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## lo-jay

here my  *Quote:*   

> /var/log/rc.log 

 

```
rc default logging started at Sun Dec 25 13:10:10 2011

 * Starting D-BUS system messagebus ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting NetworkManager ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting Bluetooth ...

 [ ok ]

 *   Starting rfcomm ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting metalog ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting network filesystems ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting syslog-ng ...

 [ ok ]

 * Doing udev cleanups

 * Starting vixie-cron ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting local

 [ ok ]

```

should networkmanager be started so early during boot?

cheers!

----------

## lamarque

Mine also starts early with no problem.

Well, since metalog/syslog-ng does not show any NM message I think you will need to run NM in the command line to see the log: close NM (/etc/init.d/NetworkManager stop) and then start it like this:

NetworkManager --no-daemon 2>&1 | tee log.txt

Then try to reproduce the problem and send me the log.txt file.

----------

## lo-jay

hey - first of all thank you so much for all the help  :Very Happy: 

here the output:

```
NetworkManager --no-daemon 2>&1 | tee log.txt

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> NetworkManager (version 0.9.2.0) is starting...

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> Read config file

/etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> VPN: loaded org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.vpnc

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> VPN: loaded

org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.openvpn

NetworkManager[6482]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Initializing!

NetworkManager[6482]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: management mode: managed

NetworkManager[6482]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Can't open

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf for wireless security

NetworkManager[6482]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Loading connections

NetworkManager[6482]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: guessed connection type (eth0)

= 802-3-ethernet

NetworkManager[6482]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet:

update_connection_setting_from_config_block: name:eth0, id:System

(eth0), uuid: f3f8b0a6-0bb0-2b7b-9d30-b18634ddb983

NetworkManager[6482]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Using dhcp method for eth0

NetworkManager[6482]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: dhclient hostname not defined,

ignoring

NetworkManager[6482]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: ignored dns: (

NetworkManager[6482]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: ignored dns: "80.254.79.157"

NetworkManager[6482]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: ignored dns: )

(NetworkManager:6482): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_strv_length: assertion

`str_array != NULL' failed

NetworkManager[6482]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Connection verified eth0:1

NetworkManager[6482]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Hostname updated to: tux5

NetworkManager[6482]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Initialzation complete!

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> Loaded plugin ifnet: (C) 1999-2010 Gentoo

Foundation, Inc. To report bugs please use bugs.gentoo.org with

[networkmanager] or [qiaomuf] prefix.

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> Loaded plugin keyfile: (c) 2007 - 2010 Red

Hat, Inc.  To report bugs please use the NetworkManager mailing list.

NetworkManager[6482]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: getting unmanaged specs...

NetworkManager[6482]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: (28907920) ... get_connections.

NetworkManager[6482]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: (28907920) connections count: 1

NetworkManager[6482]: claim_connection: assertion

`nm_connection_get_path (NM_CONNECTION (connection)) == NULL' failed

NetworkManager[6482]:    keyfile: parsing

.keep_net-misc_networkmanager-0 ...

NetworkManager[6482]:    keyfile:     error: File is empty

NetworkManager[6482]:    keyfile: parsing etc_openvpn_hotsplots ...

NetworkManager[6482]:    keyfile:     read connection

'etc_openvpn_hotsplots'

NetworkManager[6482]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: getting unmanaged specs...

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> modem-manager is now available

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> monitoring kernel firmware directory

'/lib/firmware'.

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> found WiFi radio killswitch rfkill0 (at

/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.0/0000:03:00.0/ieee80211/phy0/rfkill0) (driver

(unknown))

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> WiFi enabled by radio killswitch; enabled

by state file

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> WWAN enabled by radio killswitch; enabled

by state file

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> WiMAX enabled by radio killswitch; enabled

by state file

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> Networking is enabled by state file

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> (wlan0): driver supports SSID scans

(scan_capa 0x01).

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> (wlan0): new 802.11 WiFi device (driver:

'ath9k' ifindex: 3)

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> (wlan0): exported as

/org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/0

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> (wlan0): now managed

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: unmanaged ->

unavailable (reason 'managed') [10 20 2]

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> (wlan0): bringing up device.

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> (wlan0): preparing device.

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> (wlan0): deactivating device (reason

'managed') [2]

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> (eth0): carrier is ON

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> (eth0): new Ethernet device (driver: 'sky2'

ifindex: 2)

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> (eth0): exported as

/org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/1

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> (eth0): now managed

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> (eth0): device state change: unmanaged ->

unavailable (reason 'managed') [10 20 2]

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> (eth0): preparing device.

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> (eth0): deactivating device (reason

'managed') [2]

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> NetworkManager is running with OpenRC...

 * status: started

NetworkManager[6482]: <warn> bluez error getting default adapter: The

name org.bluez was not provided by any .service files

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant interface state:

starting -> ready

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: unavailable

-> disconnected (reason 'supplicant-available') [20 30 42]

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> (eth0): device state change: unavailable ->

disconnected (reason 'none') [20 30 0]

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant interface state: ready

-> inactive

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> Auto-activating connection 'System (eth0)'.

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> Activation (eth0) starting connection

'System (eth0)'

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> (eth0): device state change: disconnected

-> prepare (reason 'none') [30 40 0]

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device

Prepare) scheduled...

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device

Prepare) started...

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device

Configure) scheduled...

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device

Prepare) complete.

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device

Configure) starting...

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> (eth0): device state change: prepare ->

config (reason 'none') [40 50 0]

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device

Configure) successful.

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP

Configure Start) scheduled.

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device

Configure) complete.

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP

Configure Start) started...

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> (eth0): device state change: config ->

ip-config (reason 'none') [50 70 0]

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> Activation (eth0) Beginning DHCPv4

transaction (timeout in 45 seconds)

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> dhcpcd started with pid 6498

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP

Configure Start) complete.

NetworkManager[6482]: <warn> (pid 3520) unhandled DHCP event for

interface eth0

dhcpcd[6498]: sending commands to master dhcpcd process

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> (eth0): DHCPv4 client pid 6498 exited with

status 0

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4

Configure Timeout) scheduled...

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4

Configure Timeout) started...

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> (eth0): device state change: ip-config ->

failed (reason 'ip-config-unavailable') [70 120 5]

NetworkManager[6482]: <warn> Activation (eth0) failed.

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4

Configure Timeout) complete.

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> (eth0): device state change: failed ->

disconnected (reason 'none') [120 30 0]

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> (eth0): deactivating device (reason 'none') [0]

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> Auto-activating connection 'System (eth0)'.

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> Activation (eth0) starting connection

'System (eth0)'

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> (eth0): device state change: disconnected

-> prepare (reason 'none') [30 40 0]

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device

Prepare) scheduled...

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device

Prepare) started...

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device

Configure) scheduled...

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device

Prepare) complete.

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device

Configure) starting...

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> (eth0): device state change: prepare ->

config (reason 'none') [40 50 0]

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device

Configure) successful.

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP

Configure Start) scheduled.

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device

Configure) complete.

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP

Configure Start) started...

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> (eth0): device state change: config ->

ip-config (reason 'none') [50 70 0]

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> Activation (eth0) Beginning DHCPv4

transaction (timeout in 45 seconds)

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> dhcpcd started with pid 6552

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP

Configure Start) complete.

dhcpcd[6552]: sending commands to master dhcpcd process

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> (eth0): DHCPv4 client pid 6552 exited with

status 0

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4

Configure Timeout) scheduled...

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4

Configure Timeout) started...

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> (eth0): device state change: ip-config ->

failed (reason 'ip-config-unavailable') [70 120 5]

NetworkManager[6482]: <warn> Activation (eth0) failed.

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4

Configure Timeout) complete.

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> (eth0): device state change: failed ->

disconnected (reason 'none') [120 30 0]

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> (eth0): deactivating device (reason 'none') [0]

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> Auto-activating connection 'System (eth0)'.

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> Activation (eth0) starting connection

'System (eth0)'

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> (eth0): device state change: disconnected

-> prepare (reason 'none') [30 40 0]

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device

Prepare) scheduled...

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device

Prepare) started...

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device

Configure) scheduled...

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device

Prepare) complete.

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device

Configure) starting...

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> (eth0): device state change: prepare ->

config (reason 'none') [40 50 0]

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device

Configure) successful.

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP

Configure Start) scheduled.

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device

Configure) complete.

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP

Configure Start) started...

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> (eth0): device state change: config ->

ip-config (reason 'none') [50 70 0]

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> Activation (eth0) Beginning DHCPv4

transaction (timeout in 45 seconds)

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> dhcpcd started with pid 6572

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP

Configure Start) complete.

dhcpcd[6572]: sending commands to master dhcpcd process

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> (eth0): DHCPv4 client pid 6572 exited with

status 0

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4

Configure Timeout) scheduled...

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4

Configure Timeout) started...

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> (eth0): device state change: ip-config ->

failed (reason 'ip-config-unavailable') [70 120 5]

NetworkManager[6482]: <warn> Activation (eth0) failed.

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4

Configure Timeout) complete.

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> (eth0): device state change: failed ->

disconnected (reason 'none') [120 30 0]

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> (eth0): deactivating device (reason 'none') [0]

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> Auto-activating connection 'System (eth0)'.

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> Activation (eth0) starting connection

'System (eth0)'

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> (eth0): device state change: disconnected

-> prepare (reason 'none') [30 40 0]

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device

Prepare) scheduled...

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device

Prepare) started...

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device

Configure) scheduled...

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device

Prepare) complete.

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device

Configure) starting...

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> (eth0): device state change: prepare ->

config (reason 'none') [40 50 0]

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device

Configure) successful.

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP

Configure Start) scheduled.

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device

Configure) complete.

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP

Configure Start) started...

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> (eth0): device state change: config ->

ip-config (reason 'none') [50 70 0]

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> Activation (eth0) Beginning DHCPv4

transaction (timeout in 45 seconds)

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> dhcpcd started with pid 6592

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP

Configure Start) complete.

dhcpcd[6592]: sending commands to master dhcpcd process

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> (eth0): DHCPv4 client pid 6592 exited with

status 0

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4

Configure Timeout) scheduled...

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4

Configure Timeout) started...

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> (eth0): device state change: ip-config ->

failed (reason 'ip-config-unavailable') [70 120 5]

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> Marking connection 'System (eth0)' invalid.

NetworkManager[6482]: <warn> Activation (eth0) failed.

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4

Configure Timeout) complete.

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> (eth0): device state change: failed ->

disconnected (reason 'none') [120 30 0]

NetworkManager[6482]: <info> (eth0): deactivating device (reason 'none') [0]

^C
```

cheers!

----------

## lamarque

I think you should disable the ifnet plugin in /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf or /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf, the former is the new configuration file, the latter exists just for compatibility. In the 'plugins=' line, remove the ifnet:

plugins=keyfile

The keyfile plugin is usually much more stable than the ifnet.

Also send me the output of the command: 

ls -l /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

It is strange that the ifnet plugin is not able to open that file.

The log also complain about a file called etc_openvpn_hotsplots, I do not have this file here and I use openvpn. Execute 'grep etc_openvpn_hotsplots /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/*' and see which connection tries to use this file.

----------

## lo-jay

hao,

my  *Quote:*   

> /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf  

 

looks like this:

```

[main]

plugins=ifnet,keyfile

[ifnet]

managed=true

auto_refresh=false
```

should i comment  *Quote:*   

> plugins=ifnet,keyfile

  out?

```
# ls -l /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf 

ls: cannot access /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf: No such file or directory

```

the last one is my open vpn provider.

cheers!

----------

## lamarque

You must make your /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf look like this

```

[main] 

plugins=keyfile 

[ifnet] 

managed=true 

auto_refresh=false

```

What the output of the command below?

emerge -pv wpa_supplicant

----------

## lo-jay

i did put the changes in /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf  file as you specified,

and now it works  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

```
 # emerge -pv wpa_supplicant

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ~] net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.7.3-r5  USE="dbus qt4 readline ssl -debug -eap-sim -fasteap -gnutls -madwifi (-ps3) -wimax -wps" 1,600 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 1,600 kB

```

one more time: i really appreciate all the help!

----------

## lamarque

Great. I think there must be a misconfiguration somewhere in ifnet's configuration files, but since it's working you should not worry about that.

Now just prepend the topic title with [SOLVED]  :Smile: 

----------

## JenikH

Hi,

I've had similar problem: i've eth0 connection after reboot, but it was signaled as "disconnected" in nm-applet. When I tried to connect wlan or eth0 any connection has not working (eth0 stop working). Your thread helps. For others, there is description of my way:

```

rc-update del net.eth0 default

rc-update del net.wlan0 default

rc-update del dhcpcp default

```

then I replaced 

```
plugins=ifnet,keyfile
```

 with 

```
plugins=keyfile
```

 in /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf

and reboot ... and it works  :Smile: 

Once again thanks for this thread  :Smile: 

----------

## lo-jay

ok, upgrade to net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.4.0-r2 & net-misc/wicd-1.7.2.1

my  *Quote:*   

> /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf 

 

looks like this

```
plugins=keyfile

[ifnet]

managed=true

auto_refresh=false

```

the  *Quote:*   

> /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf

 

```

[main]

plugins=keyfile

[ifnet]

managed=true

auto_refresh=false

```

still i have to bring up dhcp manually - 

what could it be this time???

```
Apr 16 13:08:35 localhost dhcpcd[2621]: eth0: checking for 192.168.1.146

Apr 16 13:08:38 localhost login[2591]: pam_unix(login:session): session opened for user  by LOGIN(uid=0)

Apr 16 13:08:38 localhost dbus[2419]: [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit' (using servicehelper)

Apr 16 13:08:38 localhost dbus[2419]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit'

Apr 16 13:08:40 localhost dhcpcd[2621]: eth0: leased 192.168.1.146 for 86400 seconds

Apr 16 13:08:40 localhost dhcpcd[2621]: forked to background, child pid 2728

Apr 16 13:08:45 localhost kernel: [   42.955738] eth0: no IPv6 routers present

Apr 16 13:08:49 localhost NetworkManager[2450]: <info> (eth0): IP6 addrconf timed out or failed.

Apr 16 13:08:49 localhost NetworkManager[2450]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 4 of 5 (IPv6 Configure Timeout) scheduled...

Apr 16 13:08:49 localhost NetworkManager[2450]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 4 of 5 (IPv6 Configure Timeout) started...

Apr 16 13:08:49 localhost NetworkManager[2450]: <info> (eth0): device state change: ip-config -> failed (reason 'ip-config-unavailabl$

Apr 16 13:08:49 localhost NetworkManager[2450]: <warn> Activation (eth0) failed.

Apr 16 13:08:49 localhost NetworkManager[2450]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 4 of 5 (IPv6 Configure Timeout) complete.

Apr 16 13:08:49 localhost NetworkManager[2450]: <info> (eth0): device state change: failed -> disconnected (reason 'none') [120 30 0]

Apr 16 13:08:49 localhost NetworkManager[2450]: <info> (eth0): deactivating device (reason 'none') [0]

Apr 16 13:08:50 localhost dhcpcd[2783]: dhcpcd not running

Apr 16 13:08:50 localhost kernel: [   47.163952] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

Apr 16 13:08:50 localhost dhcpcd[2728]: received SIGHUP, releasing

Apr 16 13:08:50 localhost dhcpcd[2728]: eth0: releasing lease of 192.168.1.146

Apr 16 13:08:50 localhost dhcpcd[2789]: sending signal 1 to pid 2728

Apr 16 13:08:50 localhost dhcpcd[2789]: waiting for pid 2728 to exit

Apr 16 13:08:50 localhost dhcpcd[2728]: eth0: open_udp_socket: Cannot assign requested address

Apr 16 13:08:50 localhost dhcpcd[2728]: eth0: removing interface

Apr 16 13:08:50 localhost kernel: [   47.288015] sky2 0000:07:00.0: eth0: disabling interface

Apr 16 13:08:50 localhost NetworkManager[2450]: <info> (eth0): carrier now OFF (device state 30)

Apr 16 13:08:50 localhost NetworkManager[2450]: <info> (eth0): device state change: disconnected -> unavailable (reason 'carrier-chan$

Apr 16 13:08:50 localhost NetworkManager[2450]: <info> (eth0): deactivating device (reason 'carrier-changed') [40]

Apr 16 13:08:50 localhost dhcpcd[2808]: dhcpcd not running

Apr 16 13:08:51 localhost dhcpcd[2813]: dhcpcd not running

Apr 16 13:08:51 localhost kernel: [   48.875408] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

Apr 16 13:08:51 localhost dhcpcd[2819]: dhcpcd not running

Apr 16 13:08:51 localhost kernel: [   48.899133] sky2 0000:07:00.0: eth0: disabling interface

Apr 16 13:08:51 localhost NetworkManager[2450]: <info> Auto-activating connection 'Kabelgebundene Verbindung 1'.

Apr 16 13:08:51 localhost NetworkManager[2450]: <info> Connection 'Kabelgebundene Verbindung 1' auto-activation failed: (2) Device no$

Apr 16 13:08:52 localhost dhcpcd[2827]: version 5.2.12 starting

Apr 16 13:08:52 localhost dhcpcd[2827]: eth0: waiting for carrier

Apr 16 13:08:53 localhost kernel: [   50.596557] sky2 0000:07:00.0: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control both

Apr 16 13:08:53 localhost NetworkManager[2450]: <info> (eth0): carrier now ON (device state 20)

Apr 16 13:08:53 localhost NetworkManager[2450]: <info> (eth0): device state change: unavailable -> disconnected (reason 'carrier-chan$

Apr 16 13:08:53 localhost NetworkManager[2450]: <info> Auto-activating connection 'Kabelgebundene Verbindung 1'.

Apr 16 13:08:53 localhost NetworkManager[2450]: <info> Activation (eth0) starting connection 'Kabelgebundene Verbindung 1'

Apr 16 13:08:53 localhost NetworkManager[2450]: <info> (eth0): device state change: disconnected -> prepare (reason 'none') [30 40 0]

Apr 16 13:08:53 localhost dhcpcd[2827]: eth0: carrier acquired

Apr 16 13:08:53 localhost NetworkManager[2450]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

Apr 16 13:08:53 localhost NetworkManager[2450]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

Apr 16 13:08:53 localhost NetworkManager[2450]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

Apr 16 13:08:53 localhost NetworkManager[2450]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

Apr 16 13:08:53 localhost NetworkManager[2450]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

Apr 16 13:08:53 localhost NetworkManager[2450]: <info> (eth0): device state change: prepare -> config (reason 'none') [40 50 0]

Apr 16 13:08:53 localhost NetworkManager[2450]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) successful.

Apr 16 13:08:53 localhost NetworkManager[2450]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) scheduled.

Apr 16 13:08:53 localhost NetworkManager[2450]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

Apr 16 13:08:53 localhost NetworkManager[2450]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) started...

Apr 16 13:08:53 localhost NetworkManager[2450]: <info> (eth0): device state change: config -> ip-config (reason 'none') [50 70 0]

Apr 16 13:08:53 localhost NetworkManager[2450]: <info> Activation (eth0) Beginning DHCPv4 transaction (timeout in 45 seconds)

Apr 16 13:08:53 localhost dhcpcd[2827]: eth0: broadcasting for a lease

Apr 16 13:08:53 localhost dhcpcd[2827]: received SIGTERM, stopping

Apr 16 13:08:53 localhost dhcpcd[2827]: eth0: removing interface

Apr 16 13:08:53 localhost NetworkManager[2450]: <info> dhcpcd started with pid 2856

Apr 16 13:08:53 localhost NetworkManager[2450]: <info> Activation (eth0) Beginning IP6 addrconf.

Apr 16 13:08:53 localhost dhcpcd[2856]: version 5.2.12 starting

Apr 16 13:08:53 localhost NetworkManager[2450]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) complete.

```

cheers again!

----------

